# Pontiac Nationals & New Generation Gto Show & Go @ Atco Raceway NJ NOV 1st



## JETNITRO (Oct 11, 2008)

*November 1st at Atco Raceway G.O.N.E Show & Go Event *
"*G*to *O*wners *O*f *T*he *N*orth *E*ast"Atco Raceway ---=== 856-768-2167 ===---

Getting Closer

...Please post up if you in for the G.O.N.E Show, Or Go or both 

This event will get media coverage from High Performance Pontiac Magazine 


HUGE Trophies to go around for both the Show Stock and Modified categories and of course for the drag racing portion of the event.

GONE GTO CAR SHOW 2004-2006 New Generation Gto's $15

$ 35.00 to Race *All paticipants Pay at the gate,* Then come find the registration Table to claim your door prize tickets(No additional Fees. )

There will be 2 classes For the Show...& Also 2 classes for the drag racing segment of the event All New Generation Gto's are invited, if you own a 2004-2006 Gto please come and join in on the fun. 

*Current Payouts 

Street Tire Winner $500.00 +Trophy
Street Tire Runner up $200 + Trophy
Street Tire Semi Final $100
Street Tire Quarterfinal $ 50.00*
*Minimum 32 cars for full payout

*Drag Radial,& Slick Tire Winner $500.00 + Trophy
Drag Radial,& Slick Tire Runner Up $200.00 + Trophy
Drag Radial,& Slick Tire Semifinal $100.00
Drag Radial,& Slick Tire Quarterfinal $ 50.00
Long Distance Cash $$$ + Trophy For 2004-2006 Gto's *
*Minimum 32 cars for full payout 

There also may be a few other trophy's added on for like best reation time...Ect...



*New Generation GTO 2004-2006 Car Show/Meet - Gto's Only
GTO Racing
GTO G.O.N.E Car Show
Swap Meet
Door Prizes
Tons of fun*

*There will also be a seperate classic gto & all other Pontiac show being held by the Delaware Valley Goat Club. So if your buddy has a Pontiac ask him or her to come out show Off there car!

*Sponsors*

*
Atco Raceway Atco Raceway ---=== 856-768-2167 ===---
*Cartek Racing Cartek Perfomace Engineering
*Kaltech Tuning & Performance Kaltech Tuning and Performance! - Long Islands Automotive Performance Installation, Tuning, Dyno Expert
*Associate sponser gene cistaro @ salerno pontiac 973-584-0606
*

Slp Performance Parts SLP Performance Parts, Inc.
Protorque Race Converters Why Buy From Us?
Mufflex Performance Exhaust Mufflex Performance Custom Exhaust Systems Trenton, NJ
On The Border Restaurant On The Border Mexican Grill & Cantina Homepage
Jegs JEGS High Performance - Your source for Edelbrock MSD Holley Mr. Gasket Moroso


For More info For Nov 1st Call Atco Raceway 856-768-2167 Or Bruce @ 732-261-1038

_Please Post Up Here to Pre Register Or email [email protected]_

*
1 JETNITRO - NJ
2 BOOSTEDLT5 - MA
3 DWIL - NJ -
4 DEVINSGN - NJ
5 HUMMINA - NJ
6 FASTNIGHT05 - NJ
7 RUSHHOUR - NJ
8 BEN - CT
9 HQUAKERS - NJ
10 SSPORT - NJ
11 STURSO -1966
12 EIGHTYSJAY -CT
13 DOMMORELLI - NY
14 MRSGREMLIN - PA
15 BUTCHERBOY106- PA
16 SOUTHJERSEY - NJ
17 MRSSPICERED - PA ?
18 BLUEBIRD05GTO - NJ
19 BLEWBYU - NJ
20 GREMLIN85 - PA
21 CUDABLUE1 - NJ
22 0BADGOAT6 - NJ
23 DAVE IS - PA
24 GT-OH - PA
25 LANSEMAN - NJ 
26 DO IT GTO - MA
27 WS6TA444
28 LOUBO - PA
29 JRZYGOAT - NJ
30 SHADOW 7 - PA
31 GTONEWB - NJ
32 HARDCORE - FL
33 DO IT GTO - MA
34 SPEEDY0009 - MA
35 BADGTO - NC 
36 NJGOATFARMER - NJ
37 JUSTANGCOBRA - NJ
38 WICKEDGOAT - NJ
39 YOUNGRUSHOUR - NJ
40 BEST66GOAT -NJ
41GOATBOY4056 - NJ
42 KRAZYKRACKER -NJ
43 D DIXON - NC
44 GTOBLUE81 - PA
45 RICH PRICE -PA
46 05GTOKID - NJ
47 SK360 - PITT PA
49 06GOAT -NJ
50 HELICOPRION- PA 
51 CHARLIE 4Q2-
52 THE DAK -PITT PA
53 AUTOMATICWPN06 -
54 VICIOUS IMPULSE - NJ
55 CEBO - NY
56 NIGHT - NJ
57 NUTIGER - NJ
58 SIXPOINT0 - NJ
59 SPEEDDEMON -
60 JOEYELBOWS - NJ
61 JIMTINT - NY
62 FRANK 12 -
63 JESTER - PA
64 PASMOKEY - PA
65 GTOROADRACER
66 JERSEYMADMAN -NJ
67 CHRIS LS1 - NJ
68 BRZN - PA
69
70

*


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

nice payouts!


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

I WILL DEFF BE THERE:cheers


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm down... (This is Okie):cheers


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Joey R said:


> I'm down... (This is Okie):cheers


SHEEESH i didnt know this was you


----------



## JETNITRO (Oct 11, 2008)

Joey R said:


> I'm down... (This is Okie):cheers


ahhhh thanks for the hint :seeya:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

JETNITRO said:


> ahhhh thanks for the hint :seeya:


getting close to showtime brucearty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*Big Bruce...*

Welcome to DEESH here parts, haha. Damn glad to have ya here.arty:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*will attend*

Warm the popcorn fire up the grillarty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> Warm the popcorn fire up the grillarty:


oh hell yeah its goin downarty:


----------

